# New Addition



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's been 6 months since MowMow made his way over the bridge. While I love how my relationship with Book and even Neelix has grown over that time I miss my adventure buddy. Book and Neelix are home bodies and would rather stay here when I do things. MowMow loved going to the Saturday market and out on walks in his harness.

I went to the shelter to see what sort of outgoing and adventurous kittens they might have. It felt like the time was right. When I got there I found a summer camp group there caring for the kittens. After holding and handling a dozen or more kittens who were all either easily frightened or more interesting in running around, I thought who better to ask which kittens are adventurous and still super loving than a bunch of kids who are always holding and hugging them. 

Everyone agreed that "Handsome Jack" was the kitten that I needed. I met him and sure enough, we clicked. He's 5 months old and was brought in as a stray. His hold passed with no one to claim him and he's scheduled to be neutered on Thursday. I put a hold on him and bring him home on Friday. 

Meet Jack - Jack


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Forgot to mention - We took a stroll through the front part of the shelter that houses the thrift store / pet shop. He LOVED meeting each person he saw and wanted to meet each dog that went by. We took a stroll through the kennel portion and the barking didn't even phase him. He just purred and looked around with interest. Just the personality I need for walks in the harness and strolls in the pet stroller.

The week gave me time to prep the kitten room, it hasn't had a kitten since Neelix came here 5 years ago. It also gave me time to order kitten food and a new carrier. THe one I had was used to take MowMow to his final vet visit and I couldn't bear to bring it home empty. I told them to donate it to someone who needed it. I dragged out the screen I used to divide the apartment when MowMow was failing so Jack - Jack's brothers can get used to him slowly.

I ran down there twice since meeting Jack Jack. I took him some toys and treats and spend some time with him. I feel so terrible he has to stay locked up in that little cage for an extra week.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Excellent! I hope he will be a great fit for your family.  He sure is cute enough to win hearts everywhere.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh, he is the cutest little guy ever!! Congratulations on your pocket tiger!


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Please keep us posted on his shenanigans. I wish you much happiness.

Larry


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Jack is adorable and really has a look inquisitiveness and interest in all things! It sounds like you and Jack have made the right choice and look forward to hearing more about him when he goes home with you. All the best!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I actually had a dream about Jack the night you posted about him. Of course, he was mine.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My sweet little Jack-Jack came home tonight. Keeping him quiet for his sutures is quite the challenge. He spent the evening quite literally bouncing off the walls and furniture. He's crazy sweet and purrs like a little motor boat when I give him pets. Vet visit tomorrow to check him over then perhaps a trip to the farmers market in his stroller.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

He is going to have a wonderful life. I’m so happy for him.

Larry


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Plainly settling in nicely!  Too cute.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He has no idea how charmed his life became when you took him home. Lucky him, and lucky you.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My amazing stalkerish abilities came in handy. I did some research on the local lost and found boards and found out that Jack was listed (under the name Kylo) as a lost kitten. He was found within a few days by someone on their front porch. She took him over to the vet (the one that I use) and they handed him over to the Humane Society. SOmeone on the lost/found boards matched him up and contacted the people who posted him to let them know where he was. They never went to claim him. No idea why, but they didn't. I contacted the woman who found him on her porch, she said the people who lost him weren't so great or positive about getting him back when she talked to them. Like they didn't care much.

Anyhooo, he's been to the vet. He's healthy. There were some issues when they tried to scruff him. He fought like a tiger, in obvious panic. The vet pondered that he might have been hurt before by either abuse and /or misuse of scruffing. There are some issues we need to work on. He's a crazy mouthy kitten who bites and bites HARD. He's not patient at all about being held and / or handled. Also he suckles... on everything. I've already started redirecting him when he bites. I've gently scruffed him (not pinning or anything, just pinching the skin a little ) to get him past that issue and today I ordered a suckling pillow from etsy so he doesnt get my blankets/ clothes all gross. 

A few more photos.


----------

